

Trying to Try & Yoda - brandong
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/10/trying-to-try.html

======
wallflower
"Let us not look east and west for materials of conversation, but rest in
presence and unity. A just feeling will fast enough supply fuel for discourse,
if speaking be more grateful than silence. When people come to see us, we
foolishly prattle, lest we be inhospitable. But things said for conversation
are chalk eggs. Don't say things. What you are stands over you the while, and
thunders so that I cannot hear what you say to the contrary. A lady of my
acquaintance said, " I don't care so much for what they say as I do for what
makes them say it." -Ralph Waldo Emerson

------
13ren
_Instead of asking what you could do, you ought to have been asking what needs
to be done._

Effort and sacrifice is a big part of it, and there's also acknowledging the
role that the unknown plays... luck... fortune, which favours the brave...
that the universe is bigger than you can see... and if you act in faith, then
opportunities will appear that you have not and could not have foreseen.

Because there are a great many more things in the world that you don't know
than that you do, this is actually a pretty good way to bet...

